# Need hope for lining issues



## Inukshuk (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,
I'm currently in the middle of a medicated FET cycle and am having a nightmare with my endometrial lining. To start with it was too thick even after down regulation (9.5mm) to start oestrogen. After another week it reduced to 3.5mm but now after 4 weeks of oestrogen my lining is only 6.3mm. Have to go back for a last scan on Monday and then decide if the transfer goes ahead or not. I wondered if anyone has got a BFP with such a thin lining or if I am better asking for the cycle to be abandoned and then try a natural one as on by fresh cycles my lining was always around 10mm?
Thank you!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

My honest opinion?

I know it's heart wrenching to come this far and have to stop, but that's exactly what I'd do.  There have been pregnancies with thinner linings, but over 7 is preferable because it's a lot rarer for these pregnancies to occur.

You've achieved better and I think if you didn't get pregnant you would beat yourself up.  I've had persistent thin lining problems and have transferred at that sort of thickness, but it was out of desperation xx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there,

A little ray of hope for you hopefully - when I did FET my lining took forever to thicken. I tried everything: acupuncture, nuts, keeping my feet warm (not sure where I read about that one but the point is I would try everything!) 

Anyway, the clinic upped my dose of oestrogen - have they done this? And I had to wait about a week longer than expected. My lining only every got to about 7.6mm but it had the triple line effect - this is apparently a very good sign so ask about this. 
I remember the doc saying that my lining wasn't the 8mm they would have hoped for but..."we have seen pregnancies with his lining" it was like a hammer on my heart and I thought there was no way it would work. Anyway long story short - it did work!!! We went ahead and put 2 beautiful embryos back and I now have a gorgeous little boy. Don't lose hope.

I hope that helps a little. Xx


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, 

I just wanted to add some hope for you.. I started off with ultra thin lining due to POF.  Anyway after the ostrogen being upped, I got to 6.4 and seemed to stick on this and couldn't get it any greater.  We took a gamble and had ET, the result is now my beautiful 4 week old daughter.

Emotional is right, the triple lining is what they like to see.

Best of luck xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Personally if you know that you can get a better lining with no drama then that is what I'd do, in spite of all the brilliant positive stories it is statistically very important to get your lining as thick as possible.

I read a stat just yesterday about blast FETs and the pregnancy rate went from 50% to 70% as the lining increased from 9mm (I think) to 16mm xx


----------



## Inukshuk (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies...will definitely give it some thought. Nothing seems simple sometimes in the world of IVF. Emotional...it's good to hear your lining eventually grew...it's just so frustrating!


----------

